# Why does my dog keeping stopping and looking behind her all the time when on a walk?



## emjharts (Aug 27, 2013)

I got a Shih Tzu 10 days ago. I take her on 2 or 3 walks per day but she stops alot and looks behind her alot. This happens more when we are being followed but even of I stop and let people by she still continues to look behind her.
However, when we start to head home she doesn't do this so is she just saying that she is tired and wants to go home or does she not actually want to go on a walk?!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You haven't had her long, she'll still be unsettled, learning the area, learning about you and possibly worried about being lost/abandoned. She'll feel more secure in the house, and probably would prefer to be there - but it's important for her to be out getting exercise and bonding with you as well.

I'd try to make the walks more fun for her - more games along the way, or training like stop and sit, with treats so she comes to see going out with as more enjoyable than staying in. As she settles with you, the looking back should reduce and stop.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

emjharts said:


> I got a Shih Tzu 10 days ago. I take her on 2 or 3 walks per day but she stops alot and looks behind her alot. This happens more when we are being followed but even of I stop and let people by she still continues to look behind her.
> However, when we start to head home she doesn't do this so is she just saying that she is tired and wants to go home or does she not actually want to go on a walk?!


Sound a bit nervous/unsure, you don't say dogs age but would be surprised if tiredness were the cause
Try a few walks where you go in car first so your a little further from home and different area to explore.
Does she do this off lead?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

emjharts said:


> I got a Shih Tzu 10 days ago. I take her on 2 or 3 walks per day but she stops alot and looks behind her alot. This happens more when we are being followed but even of I stop and let people by she still continues to look behind her.
> However, when we start to head home she doesn't do this so is she just saying that she is tired and wants to go home or does she not actually want to go on a walk?!


It sounds possibly that he isn't that confident and is unsure about things. If you have only had her 10 days everything is still new to her. Try encouraging her gently and perhaps talking and interacting with her more on walks, so that she is more focused and taking her lead from you instead of perhaps being more overwhelmed by things going on. That will often build their confidence more. When she does seem more relaxed and walking more happily praise her for that too.


----------

